# What's your claim to fame?



## Caroline (May 26, 2009)

Are you named after anyone famous? Are you famous for doing anything? Have you had anything published? Let's hear all about it.

I've had letters published in magazines and when I ran a group for mums I was on local radio to talk about it. My favorite claim to fame and at the risk of giving my age away, I had a pirate radio station named after me. I speak of Radio Caroline of course.


----------



## aymes (May 26, 2009)

Quite an unusual one, my photo was on the back of buses and on billboards all over this county last year, and yes I've heard all the looking like the back of a bus lines there are!


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2009)

the office where i used to work was opened by kate adie , I dont blame kate for the fact the area now looks like a warzone


----------



## carolyn (May 26, 2009)

Oh Caroline I remember that well. It was a banned station in my house but we always managed to listen to it everynight. Tony Blackburn I believe was on it.
My hubby and I was in the womans mag with our wedding picture. When Edward was getting married they did a page on what is it like to be married to a Windsor (my surname is windsor and my hubby is Edward) I was away on holiday when the mag came out and managed to buy a copy in Majorca of all places.
________
White Girls live


----------



## katie (May 26, 2009)

aymes said:


> Quite an unusual one, my photo was on the back of buses and on billboards all over this county last year, and yes I've heard all the looking like the back of a bus lines there are!



that's sooo sex and the city lol.

why was your face on the back of a bus?


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2009)

aymes said:


> Quite an unusual one, my photo was on the back of buses and on billboards all over this county last year, and yes I've heard all the looking like the back of a bus lines there are!



You weren't dressed as a pussycat were you?


----------



## JohnForster (May 26, 2009)

I was once runner-up in a 'John Forster' lookalike competition.

and....

My mum went to school with Eric Idles mum


----------



## sofaraway (May 26, 2009)

i was on the tv program record breakers, the most people doing kick ups at one time


----------



## aymes (May 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You weren't dressed as a pussycat were you?



Lol, I don't dress as a cat _all_, the time, just on special occasions!




katie said:


> that's sooo sex and the city lol.
> 
> why was your face on the back of a bus?



Ooh, hadn't thought of the satc link before! It was an advertising campaign for my university, showcasing past student who had gone on to 'interesting' (their judgement not mine!)careers. I got to record a radio ad too!!


----------



## aymes (May 26, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> i was on the tv program record breakers, the most people doing kick ups at one time



and did you break the record??


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2009)

I'm 'hero of the month' on diabetessupport!


----------



## Vanessa (May 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm 'hero of the month' on diabetessupport!



Now that really is a "claim to fame" and well deserved


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm 'hero of the month' on diabetessupport!




WOOOO GO NORTHERNER !!!!! 

Very well deserved !!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

well my claim to fame is............................................... i have played a game of 501 with bobby george (he's a famous darts player). he came to my old local as part of a exhibition match and asked if anyone would like to have a game against him. he must have played about 30 matches that night lol


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

how did you do mike? 

I love darts!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> how did you do mike?
> 
> I love darts!



i got down to a double (double 10 i think) and bobby still had a 100ish score. he managed to check out from it hehehehe guess he was taking it easy on me lol


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i got down to a double (double 10 i think) and bobby still had a 100ish score. he managed to check out from it hehehehe guess he was taking it easy on me lol



haha wow that's pretty good


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> haha wow that's pretty good



lol i used to play county and also played in a top team by where i lived.


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

you are so good at the sports where you dont have to move much!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> you are so good at the sports where you dont have to move much!



if they made beer drinking into a sport i think i would be world champion hehehehehe. i do love all types of sport and play quite a few. i also do some more extreme sports to lol


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> if they made beer drinking into a sport i think i would be world champion hehehehehe. i do love all types of sport and play quite a few. i also do some more extreme sports to lol



Used to work with a bloke who said beer was a health food because it had hops and yeast in it and it was a sport to see how many he could down between the end of work and closing time...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Used to work with a bloke who said beer was a health food because it had hops and yeast in it and it was a sport to see how many he could down between the end of work and closing time...



hahahahahaha sounds like i used to!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha sounds like i used to!!!!!!



Everyone is entitled to one hobby and liquid refreshment. I don't know many people who can drink a pint of milk if they drink pints of beer. I'd rather have the milk meself!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Everyone is entitled to one hobby and liquid refreshment. I don't know many people who can drink a pint of milk if they drink pints of beer. I'd rather have the milk meself!



i drink loads of milk myself. (only semi skimmed and altho i say loads its not that much) nothing nicer than a cool pint of milk. well maybe the cool pint of beer lol


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i drink loads of milk myself. (only semi skimmed and altho i say loads its not that much) nothing nicer than a cool pint of milk. well maybe the cool pint of beer lol



Before I was diagnosed I was happily drinking 20-25 pints of milk a week (along with plenty of booze). A milkman once came round touting for business and he was astounded when I told him how much I drank! Now I know why I was drinking so much...!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Before I was diagnosed I was happily drinking 20-25 pints of milk a week (along with plenty of booze). A milkman once came round touting for business and he was astounded when I told him how much I drank! Now I know why I was drinking so much...!



lol yup you had the crazy thirst!!!!!!!!!! mad how you dont even think about being thirsty as an indication as to being ill but it is one of the more noticable signs for diabetes


----------

